# Two controllers in DC mode



## spdaylightfan (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a DC layout that quite frankly I have not been able to afford to convert to DCC.

The majority of my motive power comes from Atlas and Broadway limited Paragon 2. To the point, I purchased the DC controllers that allow you to use DCC functions in DC. I have one for the Atlas products and one for the BLI. The problem is that I have to rewire my power pack to use each one. I tried wiring them in parallel but that does not work. The only other thing I can think to do is to wire them in parallel with a switch in each line so that I can switch back and forth. 

Anyone have an easier or simplier way to do it????


----------

